# Electric panel



## Barry Broadbent (Jul 14, 2016)

My electric on/off panel does not turn off automatically when the engine is started as it used to do, timberland endevour motorhome

Also my thetford 3 way fridge will not auto turn to the battery power when on the move
Can anyone help?
Regards
Barry


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Barry Broadbent said:


> My electric on/off panel does not turn off automatically when the engine is started as it used to do, timberland endevour motorhome
> 
> Also my thetford 3 way fridge will not auto turn to the battery power when on the move
> Can anyone help?
> ...


There is almost certainly a relay which operates once the engine is running. This will then provide power to the fridge and presumably "tell" the panel that the engine is running too.

There will probably be a fuse in the circuit somewhere too so you are looking for a blown fuse or a dodgy relay.

If there's nothing in the manual to indicate where these are located then it may be worth a phonecall to Timberland.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Barry Broadbent said:


> My electric on/off panel does not turn off automatically when the engine is started as it used to do, timberland endevour motorhome
> 
> Also my thetford 3 way fridge will not auto turn to the battery power when on the move
> Can anyone help?
> ...


Hi Barry, & welcome to MHF, it does sound like a relay gone west, normally only a few quid if you can find the one which is acting up and swap like for like.

Fridge I assume is an AES type and was okay, or is it manual and just not working when you select DC, either way you could run it on LPG, see link to recent thread on this very subject below.

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/49-tech-mech-chat/188417-fridge-12v.html

.


----------

